# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  22 y/o, never cycled - low results! Help please.

## ChickenNKumara

Hey guys, I've always had a sneaking suspicion I may have low T levels etc - but never really looked into it given I am 22 years old and have been partly sold into the "your hormones are at their peak" speech.

But low/no sex drive, constant fatigue despite great sleep, limited hair growth, lack of facial hair and more have led me to get some tests done... and they are all really low.

I train 3x week sport/cardio and 1-2 gym sessions per week if I am not too tired (which, as per my symptoms, is limiting!) along with a relatively solid diet that has been critiqued from those in the know in the past.

NEVER cycled AAS or PH, so no reason for me to be 'shut down'.

Now I realise there are different measuring units for things in the States, but regardless the results are indicative of being low based on the reference amount listed...

RESULTS:
Prolactin = 201 ... (50 - 450 mIU/L)
LH = 3.0 ... (2 - 9 IU/L)
FSH = 1.9 ... (2 - 12 IU/L)
Oestradiol = <150 ... (0 - 200 pmol/L)
Total Testosterone = 13.7 ... (11 - 35 nmol/L) - based on what I think is the right conversion this (may) equal 394 ng/dl

These must be low for a 22 year old - What do these tell me/you?

Obviously I want to be operating at my peak and although these are not staggeringly low, what are my options to increase these?

----------


## Swifto

> Hey guys, I've always had a sneaking suspicion I may have low T levels etc - but never really looked into it given I am 22 years old and have been partly sold into the "your hormones are at their peak" speech.
> 
> But low/no sex drive, constant fatigue despite great sleep, limited hair growth, lack of facial hair and more have led me to get some tests done... and they are all really low.
> 
> I train 3x week sport/cardio and 1-2 gym sessions per week if I am not too tired (which, as per my symptoms, is limiting!) along with a relatively solid diet that has been critiqued from those in the know in the past.
> 
> NEVER cycled AAS or PH, so no reason for me to be 'shut down'.
> 
> Now I realise there are different measuring units for things in the States, but regardless the results are indicative of being low based on the reference amount listed...
> ...


You need to see an Endocrinologist, they will advise you on the right move.

But options are Clomid, Toremifene, Tamoxifen , HCG and AI's, such as Arimidex and Aromasin . I wouldnt jump straight onto HRT at 22, thats for sure.

Regarding the total testosterone, I think you have free testosterone there. You need to get total done too.

----------


## ChickenNKumara

Thanks Swifto - appreciate your feedback.

From what I understand seeing an Endo is my best option. Although what is the likelihood of a GP/Endo seeing me - I am a otherwise fit and healthy 22 y/o @ 12% and 207 pounds..

Possibly there are some OTC solutions that could help me? Or am I best to try my luck down the Endo path and see how I go?

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## kickinit

try the next section down on the board there buddy, this isn't the right place for this.

----------


## kickinit

Talk about not having a clue, stop by the HRT and TRT section to learn.




> This is the worst advice I have EVER seen in my life, you clearly have no idea what you are talking about, the medications you are mentioning are NOT something he should be taking (!!!) when I saw this I just couldn't let it slide man, ChuckenNKumara, just forget you ever read this and read this next paragraph instead, I'm going to be realistic with you.
> 
> *There is no point in seeing an endo, no doctor would give you a prescription in your condition----NOT TRUE! HCG and Clomid can really help you for short, but checking for tumors is a good idea and the endo will help with this*. First of all 13.7 is a bit low, but still completely normal, and this is not the value that influences your body the most. Judging from the tests you have taken I'm sure you also checked your SHBG value, if I remember correctly you should multiply your total testosterone levels by 10 and divide the number you get by your SHBG value, this will give you your FREE testosterone , this is what really counts. but remember -
> Different people have different levels of test and different people respond differently to different levels of test (!).
> *If you were "shut down" for some reason or you had lower levels than is normal for you, your LH and FSH levels would be above normal-----THIS IS NOT TRUE*.

----------


## ChickenNKumara

Well this just got confusing with a mixture of opinions, interesting to see everyones different points though.

I understand my results are not terribly low, but with a non existent sex drive and regular unprovoked fatigue (along with other symptoms) I would obviously like to be getting on top of this all - it is not normal for a 22 year old thats for sure.

There are so many ways to approach this im a bit stuck as to which is the right one.

----------


## kickinit

> Well this just got confusing with a mixture of opinions, interesting to see everyones different points though.
> 
> I understand my results are not terribly low, but with a non existent sex drive and regular unprovoked fatigue (along with other symptoms) I would obviously like to be getting on top of this all - it is not normal for a 22 year old thats for sure.
> 
> There are so many ways to approach this im a bit stuck as to which is the right one.


Well this goes back to the very first thing mentioned, see an ENDO and find out what is up.

----------


## patriots_bra101

i need some help can 1 of you guys help me out wit my situation please

----------


## Tbear1986

yo chicken, do yo suffer from depression at all? cause what you described at the beginning seems very similar to depression. The whole still slughish even with sleep, and so fourth. Just curious, if you had any recent or even non recent thigns that got you down, or overly emotional, like a death, a break-up, a loss of a pet, or something from your past you are not over. Just a thought, cause that can seriously affect your body, your chemical balances. Just a thought to ponder over. Nothing But A Pea-Nut

----------


## ChickenNKumara

> yo chicken, do yo suffer from depression at all? cause what you described at the beginning seems very similar to depression......Nothing But A Pea-Nut


Hey Tbear - nope, nothing along the lines of depression. If anything though, lacking energy and sex drive is making me depressed haha and probably putting things out of balance even more.

Light weight baybbbay!

----------


## ChickenNKumara

Hey all - here is an UPDATE.

I realise alot of the measurements we use here are different for you guys, so I have just put in the ref ranges minus the measurement.

I have seen a Doc, who sent me on my way for full bloods and thats pretty much all they do, then they leave it up to the Nurses to spot anything that is glaringly out of the reference range.. They dont even call you if you have everything within range, it just goes unspoken, you dont see the results - So I requested a copy of all of my results. ...So I am considering rebooking an appt and try to get a ref to an Endo.

Energy levels and fatigue seemed to have got a bit better lately, which is a real catch 22 - on one hand it means I am feeling a bit more energised (although still no real sex drive, or regular morning wood etc etc) BUT, on the other hand, its not a true reflection on whats going on I guess given my blood tests where done during my 'feeling better' stage.

Hormone Bloods of note:

Total Test has has apparently jumped from 13.7 (my original test) to 20.9 .. (10 - 28)
SHBG= 20 .. (13 - 71)
Free Test= 612 .. (250 - 800)
T4= 12.0 .. (9 - 19)
TSH= 2.9 .. (0.4 - 4)
Prolactin up a bit from original @ 231 .. (50 - 450)

Others to note that are concerning:
Globulin= 23 .. (22 - 38)
White Cell Count= 4.01 .. (4.0 - 11)
Neutrophil seg= 2.03 .. (2.2 - 7.5)
and the ONE thing I did get a call about (she wasnt alarmed by anything else) from the nurse that I need to retest: Kidney related, Renal and electrolytes..
Creatinine= 113 .. (60-105)
eGFR= >60 ml/min/1.73m2

No retests on:
LH= 3 .. (2-9)
FSH= 1.9 .. (2-12)
Oestradiol= <150 .. (0 - 200)

Sadly I guess I have to waste another $60 for nothing to go over results and be told they are normal by the Doc, then try and get put through to an Endo/Specialist...

Whats your thoughts?

----------

